# how many yards of 65 pound power pro will a penn 309 level wind hold?



## big dan the bow man (Jul 20, 2010)

or would 50 pound power pro be better?(if so how many yards would it hold)



i'm confused the penn site ses it holds 350 yards of 30 lb mono and 65 pound braid is only a little over 1/2 as thick so shouldent it hold a lot more braid or is the penn site wrong?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 20, 2010)

50 lb braid should be plenty! you should be able to get at least 350 yds on a 309. what is it gonna be used for? 50lb braid probably has the strength of 70lb mono or better.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 20, 2010)

i spooled 300 yrd of 65 pound braid on my 320. they are almost the same size. i think you would hold at least 300 yrds of 50 and almost 300 yrds of 65.


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 20, 2010)

What are you fishing for?


----------



## big dan the bow man (Jul 21, 2010)

*big stuff from the surf*



DBM78 said:


> What are you fishing for?



5 to 7 ft sharks from surf


----------



## big dan the bow man (Jul 21, 2010)

*sharks from the surf*



wharfrat said:


> 50 lb braid should be plenty! you should be able to get at least 350 yds on a 309. what is it gonna be used for? 50lb braid probably has the strength of 70lb mono or better.[/QUOTE
> 
> sharks from the surf (nothing giant6 to 7ft at the most)


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 21, 2010)

big dan the bow man said:


> or would 50 pound power pro be better?(if so how many yards would it hold)
> 
> 
> 
> i'm confused the penn site ses it holds 350 yards of 30 lb mono and 65 pound braid is only a little over 1/2 as thick so shouldent it hold a lot more braid or is the penn site wrong?



I think power pro 65lb is only about the same as 16lb mono in diameter. So yes, if you fill the 309 with all braid you could probably get over 600 yards on the spool. Most people use mono backing though.


----------



## Doyle (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree with Warfrat.  Use only a 150yd spool of Powerpro and good mono backing for the rest.


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Jul 21, 2010)

Yep. Use mono as a backing. No sense is wasting money.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 21, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> 50lb braid probably has the strength of 70lb mono or better.



Seriously?


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 21, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Seriously?



Yep, in most tests, braid has almost 2x the breaking point of what it says on the box, unlike mono.  It could cause a problem with line class world records.


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 21, 2010)

big dan the bow man said:


> 5 to 7 ft sharks from surf



Make sure you have a good mono leader the beach floor will tear up some braid after casting it out and bring it back in a few days. Good luck.


----------



## Bryannecker (Jul 22, 2010)

I understand that braid tends to compress and may crush the spool, so mono backing is recommended to cushion the braid and prevent that from happening.  As stated (Supra) the cost of braid is such that a mono backing makes sense, too. 

I use braid a lot but have found that a slip knot pulled too tight tends to strip the cortex of the braid off and means that you must check it often of suffer a line part at the point of said slip knot.  This situation is for use of braid for trout and bass with a float rig. 

For feeling the bite of sheepies, it is great. 

Capt. Jimmy


----------

